# 33 Kids Have Drowned In Texas This Year And It’s Not Even Summer Yet



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 5, 2018)

Every year as the weather heats up and summer activities get into full swing, safety experts implore people to remember that water can be deadly. 

Despite all the warnings, people drown every year. But as Memorial Day nears and summer unofficially kicks off, first responders are once again renewing their call for caution. 

Already this year, dozens of children have drowned in Texas. 

Of the 33 who had drowned as of Wednesday, May 30, 16 were in a backyard or community pool and most were younger than 5, according to the Texas Department of Family and Protective Services. 

"It is truly heartbreaking," said MedStar spokesman Matt Zavadsky. "We hear from parents and caregivers way too often [who say] 'I looked away for two seconds.' First of all, it's not two seconds ... and two seconds is too long."

The spike in drownings follows a predictable pattern that starts to rise with the temperatures in March and April. 

MedStar, the ambulance provider that serves Fort Worth and 14 other Tarrant County cities, has responded to at least six incidents since March, including four that were fatal.

Last year in the MedStar coverage area, there were four drownings or near-death water rescues in March, April and May, six in June and 15 in July, Zavadsky said. 

Earlier this month, a 4-year-old boy drowned in a pool in Arlington after getting into the backyard while his family napped. 






Adults, of course, are not immune to the risks.

Most adults who drown either fall off a boat without a life jacket or enter the water after drinking, Zavadsky said.

"Just like driving, it's not a good idea to be intoxicated and be near water," he said.

Texas game wardens issued 152 boating under the influence or while intoxicated citations last year.

There were 45 boating fatalities in Texas last year, up more than 28 percent from 2016, according to the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department.

"Most of those drowning victims are recovered without a life jacket," said Tim Spice, the department's boater education manager in a written statement. "It's not enough to just have a life jacket on board — people need to wear it."

State law requires a life jacket for each person on board, and children younger than 13 are must wear one while the boat is underway or drifting.


Even people who know how to swim can drown trying to save someone. If someone falls in the water or is struggling, MedStar recommends throwing an object out to them rather than going after the person. 

A North Texas man drowned Saturday while rescuing his fiancée's 6-year-old daughter at Lake Ray Roberts.

"If you don't have to, don't go out there," Zavadsky said. "The reality is people, when they're drowning, will do anything to try to save themselves," including unintentionally push the would-be rescuer under. 


Tips to help prevent drowning


Learn to swim and teach your children
Actively supervise children around water, even if there's a lifeguard
Secure pools with appropriate barriers
Teach children to ask for permission to go near water
Remove floats and toys from the pool and surrounding area to avoid encouraging children to go near the water.
Know how and when to call 911
Responding to a water emergency


Learn CPR
If a child is missing, check the water first
If someone is in the water and needs help, reach or throw something out to them. Don't go in 
If the drowning is in a lake, find a landmark where the victim went underwater that is not subject to wind or tides to speed the search process
Have rescue and first-aid equipment available, such as reaching or throwing tools, a cellphone and life jackets


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 5, 2018)

This scares me to death. My kids are 3 and just started swim lessons. So, they think they can swim. I always have to impress upon them that they can’t swim after a few lessons. My parents have a pool and have installed higher locks on their exterior doors (my kids recently figured out how to unlock doors) just in case, but I still worry.


----------



## ChanelNo5 (Jun 5, 2018)

@Phoenix consider investing in a pool alarm at your parents house.


----------



## Z-kitty (Jun 5, 2018)

My daughter was at a pool party this weekend for her softball team and every single child there from 4-9 years old could swim.  It was so refreshing to not be on edge the entire time feeling like the designated pool monitor. Only three of the kids were black.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 5, 2018)

a friend of mine's nephew had a pool party where a kid drowned. She said it was horrible. My neighbors have a pool with 3 small children and they only recently had a fence built arounf the pool. It doesn't look particularly safeguarded


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 6, 2018)

ChanelNo5 said:


> @Phoenix consider investing in a pool alarm at your parents house.



Thanks. I think I’ll do that.


----------



## okange76 (Jun 6, 2018)

Btw, even if your kids know how to swim, watch for dry drowning.  This is when your kid ingests a lot of water and they end up drowning due to too much water in their lungs. Kids go to sleep and don't wake up.  It's caught many parents off guard because your kid made it home fine and then you wake up in the morning and they are gone because they suffocated in their sleep.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 6, 2018)

My 4 YO is in lessons now. Well start the baby next year at age 1.

While expensive, there is an infant survival course that teaches babies under age 1.5 to paddle to the surface if submerged and float on their backs until they get to the edge. Let me find the video. We have 2 VERY BUSY ISR Instructors in town...


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 6, 2018)

https://www.infantswim.com/


----------



## Zaynab (Jun 6, 2018)

Mine took lessons when they were little but I'm still always watching them when they're in the water


----------

